# Our Daily Meds



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Expats.

Well, we're getting ready to drive down to MX from Canada again, hopefully this time we will be staying for a year rather than 6 months. 

I have arranged for our extended medical plan to pay for one year's worth of our daily meds (they usually only pay for 3 months' worth).

My question is: will we get any hassle at the MX border for having than many meds? 
We will be applying for our restista card (formerly FM3) here in Canada. Then we have 30 days to swap that form for a card (so the consulate here tells me).

Oh, one other question: If we leave Vancouver around Jan 10, what is the highway traffic like in MX? Is that a busy time of year?

Thanks for all your help as always.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just be sure to have your prescriptions with you for your medications.
The consulate can't provide any advantage. Just enter Mexico with the usual FMM permit and make your application to INM, online, collect your forms, pay at a bank and present your forms, in person, to INM within 30 days.
Traffic will be normal when you arrive. Most of the holiday travel will have ended.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would not only have the prescriptions but be sure to keep them in original bottles from the pharmacy...then once down here see if you can get them or equal down here for less...


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Daily Meds*



chicois8 said:


> I would not only have the prescriptions but be sure to keep them in original bottles from the pharmacy...then once down here see if you can get them or equal down here for less...


Actually, on my husband's plan, we get our meds for a whopping 80% off. Much, much cheaper than we could ever get in Mexico. That's why we did it here.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

On my plan, my Diabetes meds in the USA I pay $20 for the medicine that costs $275 for a 30 day supply, I buy an equivlent in Mexico for $8 USD for a 50 day supply....go figure


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> On my plan, my Diabetes meds in the USA I pay $20 for the medicine that costs $275 for a 30 day supply, I buy an equivlent in Mexico for $8 USD for a 50 day supply....go figure


Wow! That is a substantial savings. For my husband's Warfarin (Coumadin) we pay $12.87 CAD (~$58 before plan discount) for a 100 day supply here in Canada. In Mexico we pay $22 USD for a 30 day supply. Go figure indeed.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just be sure to have your prescriptions with you for your medications.
> The consulate can't provide any advantage. Just enter Mexico with the usual FMM permit and make your application to INM, online, collect your forms, pay at a bank and present your forms, in person, to INM within 30 days.
> Traffic will be normal when you arrive. Most of the holiday travel will have ended.


OK, so just do the normal tourista visa and apply for rentista when I'm there? What are the requirements these days for applying for rentista?
Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

'Rentista' means 'retired' and you will have to prove about $1200 USD equivalent in monthly income from abroad; per person. Alternatively, you may be able to show substantial savings, from which you draw a monthly amount for living expenses. Go online to the INM site and see what you'll need for documents, etc. Look at the sticky thread at the top of the index page for this forum, at the INM and Helpful links threads.


----------



## Retiring in Jocotepec (Dec 8, 2010)

*Meds Across the Border*



RVGRINGO said:


> Just be sure to have your prescriptions with you for your medications.
> The consulate can't provide any advantage. Just enter Mexico with the usual FMM permit and make your application to INM, online, collect your forms, pay at a bank and present your forms, in person, to INM within 30 days.
> Traffic will be normal when you arrive. Most of the holiday travel will have ended.


We are crossing the border pulling a 10' trailer with our pick up. Both will be filled with our household items, some furniture and lots of boxes. I don't have original prescriptions, but stockpiled meds because insurance is expired. If I bury the meds in a box way in the back and below other boxes with personal household items and furniture... what are the chances of getting them across the border without a search through all the boxes?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must have the prescriptions. If not, the medications will be confiscated. Worse yet, you could be charged with smuggling contraband and could even lose your vehicles, as well as your freedom. It isn't worth taking the chance. You will be inspected and your large load will probably require declaration and a broker, etc., as it will be over the value limit.


----------



## Retiring in Jocotepec (Dec 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have the prescriptions. If not, the medications will be confiscated. Worse yet, you could be charged with smuggling contraband and could even lose your vehicles, as well as your freedom. It isn't worth taking the chance. You will be inspected and your large load will probably require declaration and a broker, etc., as it will be over the value limit.


Wow, I'm going to the doctor asap, since we're coming across Jan 7. What is the value limit? We talked with movers and we have under 2,000 lbs and value under $5000 since all is used.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that Aduana allows you $1000 USD duty free & you can declare up to $3000, paying the duty on the amount over the $1000 allowance. However, I also have heard that bringing in more than that will require the services of a customs broker.
That said, you really should check with Aduana before packing and planning your move. They have a website. Pasajeros - English version - SAT México


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*FMM to Rentista*



RVGRINGO said:


> Just be sure to have your prescriptions with you for your medications.
> The consulate can't provide any advantage. Just enter Mexico with the usual FMM permit and make your application to INM, online, collect your forms, pay at a bank and present your forms, in person, to INM within 30 days.
> Traffic will be normal when you arrive. Most of the holiday travel will have ended.


What kind of proof to we have to provide regarding money and everything else. My C/L husband gets a monthly pension that more than covers his daily amount. I have money in RRSPs. What exactly will INM need? 

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM will require passports, FMMs, proof of address in Mexico, birth certificates, proof of payment at a bank, statements for three prior months from your bank as proof of some $1200 USD income per person, per month, or equivalent financial resources/investments, etc. Since you are single, you will each need separate proofs in your individual names. As you go through the online application process, a list of requirements will appear.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> INM will require passports, FMMs, proof of address in Mexico, birth certificates, proof of payment at a bank, statements for three prior months from your bank as proof of some $1200 USD income per person, per month, or equivalent financial resources/investments, etc. Since you are single, you will each need separate proofs in your individual names. As you go through the online application process, a list of requirements will appear.


I'm sort of nervous about the birth certificate thing. It has my maiden name. I'm divorced but have kept my married name. Heaven only knows where my divorce papers are. I just think the birth certificate is going to cause more confusion.

With respect to statements from the bank, most statements are joint accounts. I can get statements showing my investments in my name.

Is the INM online in English?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Whatever documents you use, INM will not consider your 'relationship', but will consider you separately. You may find it useful to get marriage and divorce documents to clarify the 'name problem' and to have them apostiled by the Secretary of State where they were issued. If you don't have the originals, the appropriate agencies can provide certified true copies, I suppose.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Restista*



RVGRINGO said:


> Whatever documents you use, INM will not consider your 'relationship', but will consider you separately. You may find it useful to get marriage and divorce documents to clarify the 'name problem' and to have them apostiled by the Secretary of State where they were issued. If you don't have the originals, the appropriate agencies can provide certified true copies, I suppose.


Ugh. Sometimes I think it's just not going to happen. I destroyed the marriage document long ago. Good news is I just found the divorce documents. Hopefully that will be enough. Otherwise it will be FMM only for me I suppose. *Sigh* :frown:


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

It should be easy enough to get a certified copy of your marraige certificate from the county clerk in the county where you were married. Some counties may allow you to order it through the internet.


----------



## Ruidoso (Dec 19, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have the prescriptions. If not, the medications will be confiscated. Worse yet, you could be charged with smuggling contraband and could even lose your vehicles, as well as your freedom. It isn't worth taking the chance. You will be inspected and your large load will probably require declaration and a broker, etc., as it will be over the value limit.


Will there be a problem if I return to Mexico with about a year's supply of non-controlled prescription meds purchased on my dental trips to relatively near Mexico? Thought it prudent to stock up on meds before border violence becomes completely out of control. These pills did not require a prescription in Mexico. It seems one of the best places to cross is Eagle Pass. The aduana is near Allende about 25 miles south of Piedra Negras.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will depend upon the border agent's interpretation of "a reasonable amount for your trip". The intention is to allow you time to settle in and find a source for your medications. As such, I would suspect that he might deem a year's supply quite unreasonable. After all, the point is to support Mexican merchants and the expectation is that you should buy what you need in Mexico. The dangerous possibility is that such an amount might be deemed 'for resale' and that would make you a drug smuggler.


----------

